# Who runs -6AN Lines for Turbo Coolant Feed



## DurTTy (Aug 14, 2007)

so im gettign down to the last little nitty gritty details. 
all my fittings are -6AN and lines are same for the turbo coolant feed and return lines. 
Who is runnin -6AN lines for coolant feed? 
Where did you place the fitting? 
what size fitting/adaptor are you using?


----------



## 1.8t67 (Dec 7, 2008)

*Re: Who runs -6AN Lines for Turbo Coolant Feed (DurTTy)*

you should use the back of the block for your feed, (14mmx-6 fitting) and use a 3/8" barbed fitting at the coolant line by the fuel rail. you should be able to find a 3/8" barb x 3/8" npt to use.


----------



## DurTTy (Aug 14, 2007)

the 14mm*1.5 to -6AN on th eback of the block is for Collant return line 
or at least thats the impression i got. 
the coolant feed line is a Y pipe that splits around the water port on the transverse setups.. correct me if im wrong. 
i have an M14*1.5 to -6AN fitting for the coolant drain.


----------



## DurTTy (Aug 14, 2007)

if you suggest to use that as the feed then where would you put the coolant return/drain whioch is also -6AN


----------



## gbisus13 (Aug 16, 2005)

*Re: (DurTTy)*

No, the one on the back of the block is the supply. What turbo? Stock K03s, the line on top of the turbo running around the timing belt side to the coolant lines is the return.
I used all banjo fittings from 034 on the line ends. Banjo fittings make fit up easier with rotation. And as stated an -AN to barb fitting at the coolant return point.
Not sure what you really have a question on, take your stock lines, and basically duplicate the running path with your braided lines and -AN fittings.


----------



## 1.8t67 (Dec 7, 2008)

*Re: (DurTTy)*


_Quote, originally posted by *DurTTy* »_the 14mm*1.5 to -6AN on th eback of the block is for Collant return line 
or at least thats the impression i got. 
the coolant feed line is a Y pipe that splits around the water port on the transverse setups.. correct me if im wrong. 
i have an M14*1.5 to -6AN fitting for the coolant drain. 

you have the locations and sizes correct. the "Y" pipe should be a 3/8". 
fwiw, the block is the feed, the "Y" is the return. honestly though, for what you're doing, it doesn't matter. the turbo doesn't have a flow direction in relation to coolant. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## DurTTy (Aug 14, 2007)

so what you are saying the coolant return and drain are both M14*1.5 pitch banjo fitting
to maek the conversion both require the M14*1.5 to -6AN fitting in order to run reutrn and feed lines that are -6AN
(jsut so im clear)
you wouldnt by any chance have a picture example of the feed and return on the block.


----------



## 1.8t67 (Dec 7, 2008)

*Re: (DurTTy)*


_Quote, originally posted by *DurTTy* »_so what you are saying the coolant return and drain are both M14*1.5 pitch banjo fitting
to maek the conversion both require the M14*1.5 to -6AN fitting in order to run reutrn and feed lines that are -6AN
(jsut so im clear)
you wouldnt by any chance have a picture example of the feed and return on the block. 

no no. just the back of the block is a 14mm fitting. 
the return is a "Y" up by your timing belt cover. you have one of 2 things here. either a male plastic fitting (from the "Y") or a small lead of hose. 
1. if it's just the male "Y", you can slip your -6 hose over it with a clamp, and you're done. 
2. if you have a small lead hose on it, pick up a -6x3/8" barb to attach your -6 line to it. 
here is the block fitting. 








as for the return, i don't have mine routed that way.


----------



## gbisus13 (Aug 16, 2005)

*Re: (DurTTy)*

are you missing the banjo bolts themselves that's why you keep asking for pitch? Yes all three coolant fittings that use banjo bolts (block, turbo in, turbo out) are 14mm. and the barb you need for the coolant line is 3/8"
this is the fitting that i used to go from -an lines to stock banjo bolts http://www.034motorsport.com/p...18812


----------



## DurTTy (Aug 14, 2007)

*Re: (1.8t67)*

this is what's messin me up
http://www.intengineering.com/....html
so i should take the above as an incorrect statement? 

either way i got the M14*1.5 pitch to -6AN fitting for the block.
--------------------------------------------------------------------------
i think i saw somehting with some material. im gonan see if i can find it and link it,


----------



## gbisus13 (Aug 16, 2005)

*Re: (gbisus13)*

I guess it would be pertinent to ask if you're building a BT setup liek posted or doing all -an lines on a stock fitment K04 (what i did)


----------



## gbisus13 (Aug 16, 2005)

*Re: (gbisus13)*

that IntEngineering part above is for doing fixed line installs like in the picture above. back of the turbo you can see the blue 90* fitting? yeh that is -an fitting threaded onto the IE part and the IE part is threaded into the turbo. 
that works well if like on that BT engine you have clearance space to run a line straight out from the turbo housing. On a stock fitment, the clearance between turbo and block necessitates use of an actual banjo fitting. 

that IE part is not a banjo fitting, it is a thread to -an adapter


----------



## DurTTy (Aug 14, 2007)

yes it is a BT setup. 
im not using that to thread into the turbo, my turbo uses M18*1.5 to -6AN fittings. 
having said that, the description of the part continues to say that the M14*1.5 pitch to -6AN fitting is also used on the coolant return on the 1.8T Block. 
its near the end of the description. 
can any1 clarify?


----------



## gbisus13 (Aug 16, 2005)

*Re: (DurTTy)*









that is where the 14x1.5 thread goes, backside of block, coolant supply.
coolant return is the 3/8" ID hose that goes into the hoses feeding the t-stat housing around front.
saying the return is 14x1.5 is either a typo/misunderstanding of flow direction.


----------



## DurTTy (Aug 14, 2007)

ok so :
M14*1.5 to -6AN is for the coolant feed -- jsut misrepresented on the IE site. 
so at the end of the day, whats the best way to get -6AN return line fitted to the motor.
im using braided lines, with -6AN fittings.
of i cut the fitting off .. the line will be slightly sheered, which is not too fuctional either :S 
any thoughts.


----------



## DurTTy (Aug 14, 2007)

any thoughts? 
is there a best way/convinient way to rig up coolant drain on a 1.8T block.


----------



## DurTTy (Aug 14, 2007)

*Re: (1.8t67)*


_Quote, originally posted by *1.8t67* »_
no no. just the back of the block is a 14mm fitting. 
the return is a "Y" up by your timing belt cover. you have one of 2 things here. either a male plastic fitting (from the "Y") or a small lead of hose. 
1. if it's just the male "Y", you can slip your -6 hose over it with a clamp, and you're done. 
2. if you have a small lead hose on it, pick up a -6x3/8" barb to attach your -6 line to it. 
here is the block fitting. 








as for the return, i don't have mine routed that way. 


Word ! i'm gonna check out the lines to see how its attached. 
i've been in and out of work, so checkign this on my backberry is not exacvtly the most user friendly application. 
tnx


----------



## thereturn2010 (Feb 7, 2010)

*FV-QR*


_Quote, originally posted by *DurTTy* »_the 14mm*1.5 to -6AN on th eback of the block is for Collant return line 


oh no, he didnt.... did he try to correct you Jason? well, i guess it is now time to whip out Cooling system 101. the same one that made skywalkersgti run like a little bit*h.
as we all know the water pump PULLS from the radiator. and the top line is the RETURN to the radiator. so if the turbo coolant line ties in to the RADIATOR RETURN, it stands to reason that the turbo is thus FED fron the BLOCK. are you with me? maybe the pictures need posted up.

and i have given you two views to prove you are incorrect in this, in case you wanted to say you meant AEB blocks or some other such..... and while these are both longitudinal views, the theory does not change, the turbo is fed from the back side of the block, and the return is into the upper radiator hose.
first is AEB. we can all concur that this is the 058 external water pump setup. and second is the 06A motor. again, pay close attention to the arrows...... they will set you free.

















here is t-stat bypass loop, AKA Coolant System 101.
about the coolant feeding the turbo... it comes out of the back of the block, no matter WHAT MOTOR IT IS 1.8t-WISE that you are dealing with. AEB, AWP, BAM, AWW, AGU, whatever.
the pump pushes coolant thru the block/head, which is fed by the lower radiator hose to the pump section and the t-stat inlet. and any port coming from the block and head which are not the pump and t-stat housing are outlets, which is the same as saying returns after whatever accessory it runs thru. the side ot the t-stat housing and the water pump are the only way that cooland is introduced into the motor. period. that is the ONLY TWO POINTS OF INTRODUCTION.
but to expand further.
the coolant flows thru the block and head, exiting from the back of the block feeding the turbo. the side of the head has the plastic POS thing that cracks. that is the coolant outlet port. it runs thru the heater core, and back into the t-stat housing. this is what is commonly called (but apparently hardly understood) the thermostat bypass loop. this does not run thru the radiator, it heats up faster to bring the motor up to temp. it also heats the car faster on those cold days. this portion of the cooling system runs all of the time, regardless of coolant temp. once op temp is reached (or t-stat setpoint) then the t-stat opens, allowing coolant to be pulled thru the radiator as well as the loop. both will continue to flow coolant, until the coolant is cool enough that the t-stat closes back to bypass loop mode.
ok. Cooling 101 is over now.
thanks for attending the lecture.
everyone have a wonderful day.

JUST SAYIN!


----------



## Richard_Cranium (Mar 28, 2010)

*FV-QR*

hahahahaha


----------



## gbisus13 (Aug 16, 2005)

eh yo thereturn, read the thread next time. durTTy has already been straightened out on which way the coolant flows.
And you didn't even post the useful bentley pics. If you posted the page that has the COMPLETE cooling system, it shows the RETURN lines, (with arrows) all coming back to the coolant ball, then to the water pump inlet/t-stat housing along with the radiator return.
DurTTy, for your question about where to tie in the return line from the turbo, if I recall correctly, turbo coolant return line tees into that 3/8" ID rubber hose we mentioned earlier, and that line goes to the coolant ball (which feeds into the water pump inlet/t-stat housing)


----------



## 1.8t67 (Dec 7, 2008)

*Re: (gbisus13)*

simplified. 
1 in, 1 out.


----------



## AudiTToR (Nov 27, 2008)

*Re: (1.8t67)*


_Quote, originally posted by *1.8t67* »_simplified. 
1 in, 1 out. 


























HAHA your ish looks slow Jason. Gonna make it to Show n Go? WF maybe? Tell me at least the Pittsburg race.


----------



## thereturn2010 (Feb 7, 2010)

*FV-QR*


_Quote, originally posted by *gbisus13* »_eh yo thereturn, read the thread next time. *i gave up reading the thread once he started giving the incorrect info. and he did ask to be corrected so i did just that, with the REASONINGS AND DIAGRAMS TO BACK THAT UP!*
durTTy has already been straightened out on which way the coolant flows. *damned straight he has.*
And you didn't even post the useful bentley pics. *funny, i posted the only ones they have in MY Bentley. maybe i have a faulty manual, who knows. if YOU READ what i wrote it states the Audi layout. *
If you posted the page that has the COMPLETE cooling system, *i did actually for the longitudinal motors* it shows the RETURN lines, (with arrows) all coming back to the coolant ball, then to the water pump inlet/t-stat housing along with the radiator return. *unless the transverse motors are plumbed differently which i do not believe they are, this statement is false until YOU can post those pictures; the cooling system uses the coolant ball as an expansion tank, not an inline part of the system. all coolant does NOT flow into the ball and back out again, PERIOD. it is also used as pressure relief from the cap as well as a filling point.*



and Jasons pictured does not use a T-stat i do not think, as there would be no flow thru the head otherwise.... but we build race cars....


----------



## DurTTy (Aug 14, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (thereturn2010)*


_Quote, originally posted by *thereturn2010* »_

and Jasons pictured does not use a T-stat i do not think, as there would be no flow thru the head otherwise.... but we build race cars.... 

.... there is no need to lash out like my 2 year old.. its ok to be wrong, just take a time out, get out your crayolla box and construction paper and we will see you when you feel better. 
i would recommend you take 5 minutes read things before you post, it may save you time in the future.
I *REALLY *appreciate the value added replies, not sure why some people have to "chime" in with an attitude. 
i emailed Intergrated Engineering to advise them about the typo on their description for the M14*15 to -6AN fitting. ---
none the less, im that much closer to getting all this rigged up before the motor goes into the car. 
im at work right now so the pics wont load up








gotta check them in a few hours. ill get back to you guys shortly 
tnx.


----------



## 1.8t67 (Dec 7, 2008)

*Re: (AudiTToR)*


_Quote, originally posted by *AudiTToR* »_

HAHA your ish looks slow Jason. Gonna make it to Show n Go? WF maybe? Tell me at least the Pittsburg race.

events will be released here in a few weeks. this is what i can tell you about e-town. e-town is a 7hour drive for me. i do not enjoy driving 7 hours for an unprepped track (promoters do not pay for additional prep at these events for us), and staying in what i feel is a hostile environment. brunswick hospitality (hotels/business/cops, even the track officials) are THE WORST, imo. i built the car to run. not show. but i don't feel i ahve to drive 7 hours to run a number, when i have one of the best tracks in the USA 2 hours from me (norwalk raceway). with that being said, i owe it to my sponsors to make it to a few events...so....

_Quote, originally posted by *thereturn2010* »_

and Jasons pictured does not use a T-stat i do not think, as there would be no flow thru the head otherwise.... but we build race cars.... 

no bypass through the head, but the t-stat housing is used (alas custom) and the bypass tube is used as my return for the turbo. but you are correct, i ditched the t-stat all together. 


_Modified by 1.8t67 at 8:55 AM 4-1-2010_


----------



## thereturn2010 (Feb 7, 2010)

*Re: FV-QR (DurTTy)*


_Quote, originally posted by *DurTTy* »_
.... there is no need to lash out like my 2 year old.. its ok to be wrong. *as you are well finding that out. and you are right it IS ok for you to have been wrong.*


*crayons and construction paper, LOL.*

_Quote, originally posted by *DurTTy* »_
i would recommend you take 5 minutes read things before you post, it may save you time in the future. *and i would recommend for you to take the same 5 minutes to know WTF you are talking about before you talk it.*
I REALLY appreciate the value added replies, not sure why some people have to "chime" in with an attitude. *CHIME, CHIME..... LMFAO!*
i emailed Intergrated Engineering to advise them about the typo on their description for the M14*15 to -6AN fitting. --- *now this is a valid point you have, and i can see where reading that description would confuse a person..... if you went solely off of that link for the info, then yup you were misinformed.*
none the less, im that much closer to getting all this rigged up before the motor goes into the car. *this is good.*


----------



## DurTTy (Aug 14, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (thereturn2010)*


_Quote, originally posted by *thereturn2010* »_
*crayons and construction paper, LOL.*









if you have something related to the thread that is non intrusive, please go ahead, otherwise can it.
so keep you 2 cents change to yourself and check your thoughts at the door. 
try not to let it hit you in the @ss on the way out, i know its a little soar from being such a [email protected]


----------



## DurTTy (Aug 14, 2007)

when i rig the setup and let you guys know how it worked out and what i used just to conclude the matter. 
thanks for the feedback guys.. im sure otehr things will come up as the build procedes.


----------



## thereturn2010 (Feb 7, 2010)

*FV-QR*


_Quote, originally posted by *DurTTy* »_
if you have something related to the thread that is non intrusive, please go ahead, otherwise can it.
try not to let it hit you in the @ss on the way out, i know its a little soar from being such a [email protected] 


wow, ass-clown. i do believe that me explaining to you the operation of the cooling system was pretty informative.... apparently you did not. but you are welcome anyhow....
and is that the BEST you have? 
hahahahahaahaahahhahahahaha


----------



## DurTTy (Aug 14, 2007)

oooh yes thanks for quoting incorrect inforamtion from the bentley ... oooh so much value added... man... WOW 
we are all so blessed you decided to make an accoutn .. WOW. 
go ahead make that 16th post count. 


_Modified by DurTTy at 6:03 PM 4-1-2010_


----------



## gbisus13 (Aug 16, 2005)

*Re: FV-QR (thereturn2010)*

So, here's the diagram from a transverse 1.8T.








it's a little bit different... and actually shows you engine components, and flow direction to and from the block/head. How handy.
the only explicit image omission being showing the actual line from the turbo, but in transverse applications it comes around the passenger side of the block. Also does not show the turbo coolant supply as it is a very short line on the back of the block. But oh wait we've already discussed that.
and as far as flowing thru the coolant ball, the turbo return is in parallel with the coolant ball going to the t-stat housing, sorry, minor recollection failure. In one of the engine bays I've monkeyed with we deleted a few lines and ran the turbo return coolant thru the ball.
Have a nice day, hope you feel helpful yelling so much that has already been said.


_Modified by gbisus13 at 9:04 PM 4-1-2010_


----------



## velocity196 (Feb 19, 2006)

*Re: Who runs -6AN Lines for Turbo Coolant Feed (DurTTy)*

I am using stainless hard lines. 14mm x -6 fitting off the turbo. 3/8's stainless tube nuts kit. Looks great. Rubber lines just get hard and crack and braided for me leaked for some reason to.


----------



## thereturn2010 (Feb 7, 2010)

*Re: (DurTTy)*


_Quote, originally posted by *DurTTy* »_oooh yes thanks for quoting incorrect inforamtion from the bentley ... oooh so much value added... man... WOW 

whats an inforamtion? ^^^^ and i put up the pictures from the Bentley manual depicting the cooling system for 058 and 06a motors for Longitudinal setups. they may differ slightly, but the flow is the same, the theory is the same, and your dumb ass was wrong.
you just dont get it do you....
oh well, you WILL learn sometime i guess.... now go back to being the misguided, uninformed punk bitch that you are.
just because you BELIEVE that i have a post count of 15 that makes me STUPID or something? little do you know.... i have been around a little bit longer than you think i have.... just a little bit.

_Quote, originally posted by *gbisus13* »_So, here's the diagram from a transverse 1.8T. *thanks, i do not have that but now i do







*
and as far as flowing thru the coolant ball, the turbo return is in parallel with the coolant ball going to the t-stat housing, sorry, minor recollection failure. *apology accepted. but even from YOUR Bentley we can ascertain that ALL OF THE COOLANT DOES NOT FLOW THRU THE COOLANT BALL, just like I said.* 
Have a nice day, hope you feel helpful yelling so much that has already been said. *i didnt yell, or say anything out of line until challenged. that is the way i am. if i KNOW something, i will defend that knowledge unto the end. if i dont, i will ****. if i make a mistake (it happens, we are all human) i admit it, and i say "i learned something today, thanks and move on with one more bit of knowledge in my brain.*


----------



## AudiTToR (Nov 27, 2008)

*Re: (1.8t67)*


_Quote, originally posted by *1.8t67* »_
events will be released here in a few weeks. this is what i can tell you about e-town. e-town is a 7hour drive for me. i do not enjoy driving 7 hours for an unprepped track (promoters do not pay for additional prep at these events for us), and staying in what i feel is a hostile environment. brunswick hospitality (hotels/business/cops, even the track officials) are THE WORST, imo. i built the car to run. not show. but i don't feel i ahve to drive 7 hours to run a number, when i have one of the best tracks in the USA 2 hours from me (norwalk raceway). with that being said, i owe it to my sponsors to make it to a few events...so....

Well if you would like to come down....We will be crashing at a beach house in LBI for each of the major events. You are more than welcome to come stay with us and make the trek up in the morning. 
There will be plenty of







's as well.


----------



## DurTTy (Aug 14, 2007)

*Re: Who runs -6AN Lines for Turbo Coolant Feed (velocity196)*


_Quote, originally posted by *velocity196* »_I am using stainless hard lines. 14mm x -6 fitting off the turbo. 3/8's stainless tube nuts kit. Looks great. Rubber lines just get hard and crack and braided for me leaked for some reason to. 

the builder was insisting on hard lines (banjo + hardline) he wanted them connected to the oem lines to and from the block... hard lines coming out of the turbo... 
so im opting to cut all of them out completely and just do braided AN lines. 
i hope they dont leak











_Modified by DurTTy at 8:10 AM 4-6-2010_


----------

